# Studebaker finished, now it was the SB 9A's turn



## nicky (Mar 26, 2014)

Finished the 56 Studebaker restoration a couple of weeks ago and since we keep getting snow (another 2 inches this morning) so can't take it out and it's too early for car shows yet anyway in this part of the world.
So decided to tear down my South Bend 9A lathe. I have had it about 10 years and never had it torn down any further than pull the spindle to install the serpentine belt. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it has the segmented headstock bearings and the spindle looked like new. So did a complete tear down and cleaned all the oil passages and replaced the felts. Have had the kit for about 3 years now so it was time. The only thing I could not get apart was the apron clutch. I know it is a left hand thread on the screw holding the knob on but could not break it loose no matter how hard I tried. Even tried holding the knob in the vice and using a 3/8" ratchet and screw driver bit as well as an impact driver it would not budge so I left it. 
She got a complete paint job while I was at it. Leveled the bed and lined up the tail stock and cut a test piece of scrap about 7" or 8" long until I had no taper, (between chuck and tail centre).  Now I am going over the rest of the equipment, cleaning and where appearance was lacking giving it a coat of paint, Two photos show what I have done so far and am now working on the vertical Atlas band saw whose motor had died. The replacement is ready to go in and the stand has a new coat of paint the first since I have owned it. So over the month of Aprill I should have every thing in the machine shop cleaned and spruced up.
Nick


----------



## rmack898 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice job!

Is that another lathe I see hiding behind the bead roller?


----------



## drs23 (Mar 26, 2014)

nicky said:


> Finished the 56 Studebaker restoration a couple of weeks ago and since we keep getting snow (another 2 inches this morning) so can't take it out and it's too early for car shows yet anyway in this part of the world.
> So decided to tear down my South Bend 9A lathe. I have had it about 10 years and never had it torn down any further than pull the spindle to install the serpentine belt. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it has the segmented headstock bearings and the spindle looked like new. So did a complete tear down and cleaned all the oil passages and replaced the felts. Have had the kit for about 3 years now so it was time. The only thing I could not get apart was the apron clutch. I know it is a left hand thread on the screw holding the knob on but could not break it loose no matter how hard I tried. Even tried holding the knob in the vice and using a 3/8" ratchet and screw driver bit as well as an impact driver it would not budge so I left it.
> She got a complete paint job while I was at it. Leveled the bed and lined up the tail stock and cut a test piece of scrap about 7" or 8" long until I had no taper, (between chuck and tail centre).  Now I am going over the rest of the equipment, cleaning and where appearance was lacking giving it a coat of paint, Two photos show what I have done so far and am now working on the vertical Atlas band saw whose motor had died. The replacement is ready to go in and the stand has a new coat of paint the first since I have owned it. So over the month of Aprill I should have every thing in the machine shop cleaned and spruced up.
> Nick
> ...



Nicky,

Just quit it already. The Studebaker and now this? People like you make people like me look like slackers!:angry:  J/K

Great job, as always!

Dale


----------



## nicky (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes that is an early 1900s 18" Barnes, I rebuilt it years ago and it will get a cleanup while I am at it too.
Nick



rmack898 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Is that another lathe I see hiding behind the bead roller?


----------



## nicky (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I guess we are on a roll now. After the bead roller and lathe I just kept going around the shop. Next the old Barnes got a wash down and fresh paint on all that I could reach without moving it or a tear down. 
Then the band saw got a clean up and a new motor and belt. Then a complete repaint.





And finally I came to the little mill/drill.
The cabinet it is sitting on I built 50 years ago while working as a mechanic in a White Rose service station. At the time Dynavision engine analyzers had been introduced and I just couldn't afford one. I had a small Prestolite scope so I built a cabinet with a rack on top to hold the scope and bought two essential meter analyzers just as the real ma-coy had and I had my Dynavision.
Used it that way for many years until I bought a more elaborate Sun engine analyzer after buying my own shop.
Anyway I made that cabinet by hand using a cylinder head test bar, a chunk of 3" angle iron, a tin snip and a body hammer. Probable had a couple of C clamps as well to hold things together while forming the metal. The steel was 20 gauge body steel. I worked it on the edge of one of the hoist arms. The main body is one piece and when the front corners were made it was formed as a C just like the factory made ones as well as the front edge of the shelf. The top and bottom were formed with a flange which fitted just inside of the body with the edge out to the top and bottom. Then I used a torch to fuse the two edges together in 1" segments. 
It sat out in and open shed for years until I got that little mill  and then I put a piece of 3/4" plywood under the bottom and a piece on the top. Never had a door latch or a drop of paint. So yesterday I rolled it into my spray booth scuffed the rust up real good with some 80 grit paper wiped it down and painted it inside and out with a short roller. Today I added the door lock and another shelf. Now it looks more at home with the rest of the machines. Need to clean up my grinders and power hack saw yet and paint the one large home made grinder as well as the legs on my welding table. A little more dusting and cleaning an I will have made my wife proud. She kept saying "how can you work in this mess". Well no more until we get into another major project when we will likely make another mess.
Nick


----------

